# Richoso1-a turn for the worse



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2011)

Tonight I received a phone call from Richoso1 lovely wife Gloria.  As most of us that have been on the forum here at SM for a while will know that Rich has been sick for quite sometime.

Tonight Gloria informed me that Rich has taken a turn for the worst and is now home on  Hospice care.  The medico's don't think that Rich will last much longer-a week is what they are saying.

Rich knows that he is going home soon and the Hospice staff is keeping him comfortable.

Please keep Rich and Gloria in your prayers. Especially Gloria has she is also dealing with her mother and her Hospice care (Gloria's mother also lives with her and Rich). 

I asked Gloria to keep me informed as to what is going on. I'll keep you all informed as Gloria gives me updates.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 17, 2011)

Rich was & is a blessed addition to SMF. Prayers to you friend!!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 17, 2011)

very sad to hear the news,he is a true SMF friend to alot of us. thoughts out to him and the family.


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

Prayers sent to Richoso1, Gloria and all the family. I wish I could say something more comforting but I'm not good at these things.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 17, 2011)

X2


meateater said:


> Prayers sent to Richoso1, Gloria and all the family. I wish I could say something more comforting but I'm not good at these things.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 17, 2011)

desertlites said:


> very sad to hear the news,he is a true SMF friend to alot of us. thoughts out to him and the family.




Ditto. Godspeed Rich.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 17, 2011)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2011)

This really sucks - I just spoke to him a couple of weeks ago and he was in great spirits. He has been dealt a really shitty hand and we will all suffer a loss

I will reach out to Gloria tomorrow to see if we can help


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to both Rich and Gloria


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 17, 2011)

Earl thanks for the update. I have been praying for them and will continue to do so.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 17, 2011)

prayers out to rich and his family............


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 17, 2011)

prayers from upstate new york


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2011)

That is very sad news, our prayers go out to Rich and his family...


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 18, 2011)

My thoughts are with Rich and his loved ones.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to both of them!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 18, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Thoughts and prayers go out to both of them!




ditto

Joe


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers sent. May the Lord give them extra grace.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Very sad news.

Thoughts & prayers to both of them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

Thoughts & prayers from here too, for Rich & Gloria.

Rich has always truly been one of the GREATS !

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 18, 2011)

This make me very sad.....

Rich is an inspiration and helped me in many ways.

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers sent......


----------



## allen (Aug 18, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to Rich and his wife, Hope ya get better Rich


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear the bad news about Rich. Prayers to Rich and his family.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes it is sad news my Thoughts & prayers , for Rich & Gloria


----------



## fired up (Aug 18, 2011)

Very sad news. Prayers to him and his family.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2011)

I am deeply saddened by this.

I have been on this Forum for 4 years and would like to think that many of you are my friends and when I hear something like this I am deeply saddened and feel guilty that there's nothing I can do other than pray.

It really puts things into perspective

My heart goes out to them.

God Bless


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 18, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to Rich and Gloria


----------



## erain (Aug 18, 2011)

sad news indeed, thoughts and prayers from MN out to Rich and family. Rich has always been a class act!!! thks for the heads up Earl...


----------



## richtee (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Dutch. Rich is a great person, and it really is terrible that his problems with his health have won.

Rich, in case you read thru here...

God Bless you, man. Thanks for being a buddy, a teacher and a great example.

Fair skies and following winds till we meet again, my friend.

Rich


----------



## venture (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a good day for SMF.

Prayers for him and the family.

He inspired and taught many of us.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria,and Rich, I am sending my  prayers for you and your Mother in Law.

I am saddened by the turn of events. I wish you all the comfort and love you need.

Stan


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 18, 2011)

So sad to hear...my prayers our sent to be with Rich and Gloria.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2011)

If ever there was a time for the Hand of God to intervene! The time is NOW and for this FAMILY....May the Lord hear our Prayer's...JJ


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking Special Thoughts and Prayers to Rich and Family. God Bless.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to Rich and Gloria.

Rich If you read this.. I'm putting my tall boots on. Thanks for being such a great friend for the last 4 years. You've made a huge difference in a lot of lives here with your kindness. (((HUGs))) to both of you.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 18, 2011)

This is so sad. Rich has always been very supportive of me and all the newbies in the world of smoke and peppers. His advice, genuine concern for others, love of peppers, was a blessing to us all. It is amazing to me that many of us haven't met, yet we consider each other family. Well, I can tell you right now, I considered the Ultimate Pepperhead a great and kind person and my big brother. Hang in there kind sir. You touched my heart and I wish I had the opportunity to know you in person. Bless you and your family. Bless you kind sir.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 18, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> This is so sad. Rich has always been very supportive of me and all the newbies in the world of smoke and peppers. His advice, genuine concern for others, love of peppers, was a blessing to us all. It is amazing to me that many of us haven't met, yet we consider each other family. Well, I can tell you right now, I considered the Ultimate Pepperhead a great and kind person and my big brother. Hang in there kind sir. You touched my heart and I wish I had the opportunity to know you in person. Bless you and your family. Bless you kind sir.


Blessings and prayers from our family and X2 on what Squirrel posted about the family here at the SMF.

Gary & Sue


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers for God's peace and compassion for all of you


----------



## mossymo (Aug 18, 2011)

Sad news to hear Rich, my prayers are for your best...


----------



## larrym (Aug 20, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers to both.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 20, 2011)

Prayers to him and his family, very sad news.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 20, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Yes it is sad news my Thoughts & prayers , for Rich & Gloria


My deepest wishes and prayers for Gloria and Rich and the entire family.. God Bless

Rich & Lady Bear


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like this man and woman are very near and dear to this forum. Sadly, I did not

know him or view his posts of wisdom. With warm regards and deep condolences...embrace the universe Richoso1 and may Gloria receive your loving strength once you do...James


----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2011)

That's very said. He's a great guy. He was the 1st person that welcomed me when I joined this forum. Our prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Rich and Gods grace to you Gloria.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Aug 24, 2011)

Love and good thoughts out to one of my very favorite people here at the forum.  Hugs to Gloria and all their family and friends.


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Prayers sent..


----------



## chef willie (Aug 24, 2011)

very sad to hear...Rich is a great addition to SMF....my regards and prayers to the family...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Prayers continuing to go up for Rich and his family.. this is sad news indeed.  Rich has been a huge asset and blessing to this forum and has helped countless people. Keep your chin up buddy..


----------



## shortend (Aug 24, 2011)

The Vigil continues for Rich here, too. He's truely one of our blessings.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 24, 2011)

Prayers sent and sending more


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah, man, this truely is a blow of bad news.

Rich was one of the first to help me through a few difficult smokes when I first started pork shoulder and picnic smokes, if I recall. Yeah, he's been here when many of us were in need of tips, advice, or just a few words of wisdom to build or regain our confidence in our own skills. He's poured out his share of recipes and stories of his successes here, as well, providing plenty of inspiration along the way. I haven't met him face to face, but through his posts alone, he seems to enjoy the simpler things in life...the kind of guy after my own heart.

Huge amount of knowledge, and a great friend to have in your corner. I've been following this for 5 or 6 days, and due to personal losses of my own and the prospect of more to follow soon, I really didn't know what to say...

Hold onto your dreams, my friend, and may Gloria, yourself, family and friends be comforted by each other's words and presence through this difficult time. Continued thoughts and prayers going out to all of you.

Your friend, always...

Eric


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 24, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers added for a fellow pepperhead and his family. Rich always gave me great advice and was a great source of help for so many here.


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)

More prayers sent, your in my thoughts Rich.


----------



## rivet (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, what a punch in the gut. The news hurts.

Richoso, hang in there, and best prayers to you, from us. You are definitely A Great One to me, and your kind words and help will always be appreciated and remembered.


----------



## richoso2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, My name is Thomas. Richoso1 is my father. I am profoundly affected by everyones thoughts and prayers here. Yes, my father truly is an inspirational teacher. I just wanted to let everyone know on here that he did pass away. He passed on 09/24/2011. He was surrounded by family all through his final days. He is in pain no longer. I found this forum when I was looking through some of his favorites on his computer after he passed. I came across this forum and was amazed at what I read when people were talking about my father. I want to thank EVERYONE here for their kindness. As I was cleaning out my fathers closet, I came across what I thought were bags of sawdust lol. Gloria told me that it was what dad used for his smoking experiments. I have since started to explore this same venture. Again, just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here for your kind words.

Thanks

Thom


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2013)

Thom, evening and welcome.....    Your father was a good dude and very highly respected, on this forum....   It's good to hear from you and also looking forward to your contributions as well....  We are here to fill in the blanks when it comes to smoking stuff...  

Best regards, Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome Richoso2 !!!

Your Dad was Awesome!!

There were a handful of guys back then that I made sure I didn't miss any of their posts, and he was at the top of that short list !!!

This forum suffered a great loss when we lost him, as I know your whole family did.

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think bear said it best...we have lost a few members here and it is never easy your dad was a wise man in the ways of smoking meat.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 9, 2013)

Thomas  - glad to see you are carring on your fathers legacy of smoking. He was a great guy with a huge heart and some truly great smoking recipes. I always enjoyed reading his posts and he was very helpfull to lots of us as we started smoking.

Hopefully the rest of the family is doing well.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2013)

God bless you , Rich. Our prayers are sent to a very beloved Man and our Hearts open for his lovely Wife and Family.

Keep it Blue for God too.

Stan and Trish


----------



## chefrob (Aug 12, 2013)

thom, yer dad and i had a similar affinity for chilis..........he is still missed by many of us.


----------

